# Using Foam/ sponge



## killacross (Apr 29, 2010)

so...after 1 year and changing my scape and changing my scape and changing my scape...my substrate is finally depleted and my plants arent growing (as fast as i would like...)

now...i could spend the $40 to jus buy new substrate or i guess get into a fert regimen

BUT

was thinking about something random...so now I ask you all to poke holes in my idea...and crush my dreams!

what is i used a piece of foam as the "base" layer of the substrate

something porous that roots could grow fairly easy in but that holds water well.

I was thinking that you put a layer of foam down...cover it with gravel and plant the tank. then using a flavor injector (the needle type that you use on a turkey at thanksgiving) and inject fertilizer into the foam. since the foam is thick...the fertilizer _shouldnt_ leak back into the tank and the ferts will be kept in place for the plants to take up

it would be easy to "recharge" your substrate after all the nutrients are gone because you just inject it with new liquid ferts however many months


----------



## nilocg (Sep 14, 2010)

It seems like root tabs would be so much easier, but I dont see why your idea wouldnt be fine, just a lot more work. I made some root tabs and then put them in capsules which makes them much easier to get into the substrate, if you are interested in some let me know, I have a few sets that I am looking to sell.


----------



## aquaphish (Jan 22, 2005)

Sound a bit like you have too much time on your mind with such an "eye-dia". Why not just buy some good root tabs to replenish the substrate, it is alot easier. LOL

BTW I really don't think it will work the way you want it to. The reason is you are using liquid fertilizers to "dose" your sponge and there is some circulation of water in the substrate and the liquid ferts will just be circulated along with the water.

I reciently started to use some fert tabs in my substrate and they work great. You only need to replenish every 3-4 months and I have seen the difference in growth in just about 1 1/2 weeks. I used PFERTZ ROOT TABS+IRON that I got at my LFS. If your LFS does not carry them you can get them online, just google. Or you can use any other good quality root tab.


----------

